# Cosmo 180 Spreader



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just picked up a used unit, Didn't have time to test before putting to use. When I started pto it threw fertilizer all out the top. Has the agitator with the wheel on top,

Anybody have an idea?


Blue


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bluetick1955,

I have an old "Baltic" seeder/fertilizer spreader. It has the same agitator as you describe. Never had the problem you describe, but I don't use it for spreading fertilizer. I use it for spreading rye grass seed. My neighbor used it for spreading very fine Bermuda seed, which he mixed with sand to get an even spread. No problems that I'm aware of. Two possibilities come to mind:

1) Incorrect PTO rpm??
2) Remove the agitator and see how it goes. Avoid getting lumps of fertilizer in the hopper.

Your spreader will only last a few years spreading fertilizer. Corrosion.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a Ford 2600 diesel, PTO is 540 supposedly. Dont think you can change. 540 is the speed reccomended


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

OK, this may be your problem......The PTO speed/rpm is directly proportional to the engine speed. On my Ford 3600, the PTO is 540 rpm @ 1800 engine rpm. Your 2600 is similar. If you look at your tachometer, it will generally show you the engine rpm to get 540 rpm on the PTO.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks I'll take a look


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There is a cone shaped rubber seal on the entrainer, the gizmo that connects the drive to the agitator. If that rubber seal is gone the spreader will blow material out the top. 

Agrisupply has the replacement parts if no one locally does.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, 

I'll look at that. Was trying fert food plots and wasted a ton of fert


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seal was there. I looked my tractor shows 540 rpm @ 1800 RPM. I was operating at about 1200. I took agitator out. haven't tried.

Still perplexed?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You were operating far below the specified RPM. Have you tried operating at the correct RPM with the agitator in place? 

And don't fill it completely full.....you may lose some out the top.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have the agitator with the rubber wheel, and the wheel is stuck to the shaft so it no longer turns as it rolls around the hopper, that will toss the material out the top. 

There is a PVC replacement agitator available that does not get corroded by fertilizer if the wheel is frozen to the shaft on your original.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

Had 80 lbs in hopper. Wheel is loose.

I have never operated tractor at 1800 RPM 1600 has been max. Seems high to me


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

$64 question, is the feed screen located a hair more than half way down the hopper still there?

If is is no longer there, and they do rust away, switch your agitator to the straight type listed as an option at Agrisupply. 

In the event you do not have the manual, here is a reference for a manual: http://www.farmimplements.com.au/re...mo - P-PL Spinner Manual & Parts Diagrams.pdf


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

RC Wells said:


> $64 question, is the feed screen located a hair more than half way down the hopper still there?
> 
> If is is no longer there, and they do rust away, switch your agitator to the straight type listed as an option at Agrisupply.
> 
> In the event you do not have the manual, here is a reference for a manual: http://www.farmimplements.com.au/re...mo - P-PL Spinner Manual & Parts Diagrams.pdf


CAN YOU SEND A LINK ON THE STRAIGHT TYPE? i DIDN'T SEE AT AGRI SUPPLY


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

http://products.agrisupply.com/agitator_for_fertilizer_hopper_51721344.php


----------

